# Quando pensi che



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

Di una frase del tipo "quando pensi che nulla possa più sorprenderti" riferita ad uno specifico campo dell'arte cosa pensereste di chi l'ha pronunciata ?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Non lo so.
Non sono così competente da poter valutare.
Ha detto qualcosa del genere Morricone.
Nella frase mi pare però che ci sia l’apprezzamento per qualcosa che ha sorpreso.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Non sono così competente da poter valutare.
> Ha detto qualcosa del genere Morricone.
> Nella frase mi pare però che ci sia l’apprezzamento per qualcosa che ha sorpreso.


Non mi riferisco ad un'artista affermatissimo che dice una frase del genere.
Mi riferisco ad un appassionato sicuramente competente di fronte ad un evento che lo fa esprimere come ho scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco ad un'artista affermatissimo che dice una frase del genere.
> Mi riferisco ad un appassionato sicuramente competente di fronte ad un evento che lo fa esprimere come ho scritto.


Io tenderei a considerarlo poco competente.


----------



## Vera (9 Novembre 2018)

Penserei che, in quanto artista, ha la mentalità aperta. Trovo bellissimo di possa stupire. È una capacità che non tutti hanno. La si ha da bambini, poi purtroppo si perde.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Penserei che, in quanto artista, ha la mentalità aperta. Trovo bellissimo di possa stupire. È una capacità che non tutti hanno. La si ha da bambini, poi purtroppo si perde.


Per me veramente quella frase esprime una posizione di partenza che ritiene non solo che in quel campo specifico sia già stato tutto espresso, ma anche di essere talmente competente da ritenere tutto già personalmente conosciuto.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di una frase del tipo "quando pensi che nulla possa più sorprenderti" riferita ad uno specifico campo dell'arte cosa pensereste di chi l'ha pronunciata ?


Male.
La frase più banale in assoluto.
Oltre al fatto che non capisco perché l'arte debba sorprendere come se fosse uno spettacolo circense.
Mi sembra estremamente riduttivo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di una frase del tipo "quando pensi che nulla possa più sorprenderti" riferita ad uno specifico campo dell'arte cosa pensereste di chi l'ha pronunciata ?


Io penso alla ciclicità della vita, e penso all'arte figurativa.

Dove alcuni artisti paiono in continua sperimentazione, altri invece sembrano ripiegarsi sul loro lavoro, in realtà magari fermandosi a scoprire le sue  "pieghe". Affinandolo.

In realtà trovo spesso più " coraggiosi" questi ultimi, quando ovviamente non si limitano a rimembrare il lavoro che fu.
Comunque ne apprezzo sia della prima che della seconda categoria, e poco c'entra con il mio discorso.

Ché ci può sorprendere tanto una ricerca, quanto uno studio di un dettaglio.
E sia l'una che l'altro parlano comunque di cose già dette. Nulla che ci sorprende.
Ma.
Penso a un artista che ha mantenuto la capacità di sorprendersi consapevole di non stare dicendo nulla di nuovo, ma di essere chiamato nel proprio lavoro  (quindi in una parte importante della vita) a ripetere le orme di chi lo ha preceduto con un nuovo linguaggio. E appunto sorprendersi nel trovare novità in cose vecchie come il mondo, tramite sé.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

*forse..*

...non mi sono spiegato (sicuramente non mi sono spiegato)...

Chiedevo cosa ne pensate di un APPASSIONATO che dopo aver assistito all'esibizione di un artista (in questo caso, un gruppo musicale) faccia quell'affermazione in relazione a quello che ha visto...
 @_Brunetta_ @_danny_ @_Vera_ @_Foglia_


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...non mi sono spiegato (sicuramente non mi sono spiegato)...
> 
> Chiedevo cosa ne pensate di un APPASSIONATO che dopo aver assistito all'esibizione di un artista (in questo caso, un gruppo musicale) faccia quell'affermazione in relazione a quello che ha visto...
> @_Brunetta_ @_danny_ @_Vera_ @_Foglia_


Ora è più chiaro.
Dell'appassionato non penso nulla, credo sia semplicemente rimasto entusiasta di ciò che ha ascoltato che ha percepito come innovativo.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ora è più chiaro.
> Dell'appassionato non penso nulla, credo sia semplicemente rimasto entusiasta di ciò che ha ascoltato che ha percepito come innovativo.


Non pensi che scrivere "quando pensi che nulla possa più sorprenderti" dichiari implicitamente una conoscenza sterminata della materia tanto da stupirsi nel trovare quel'esibizione talmente sorprendente ? Non la trovi leggermente vanagloriosa ?


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non pensi che scrivere "quando pensi che nulla possa più sorprenderti" dichiari implicitamente una conoscenza sterminata della materia tanto da stupirsi nel trovare quel'esibizione talmente sorprendente ? Non la trovi leggermente vanagloriosa ?


Mi dà più che altro l'idea di essere un po'  "assuefatto".

Oppure  (se trattasi di concerto) di avere sentito cose molto belle, tali da non fargliene immaginare una ancora più bella.

Dipende dal contesto della frase che hai estrapolato tu. Così si tira un po' ad indovinare...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi dà più che altro l'idea di essere un po'  "assuefatto".
> 
> Oppure  (se trattasi di concerto) di avere sentito cose molto belle, tali da non fargliene immaginare una ancora più bella.
> 
> Dipende dal contesto della frase che hai estrapolato tu. Così si tira un po' ad indovinare...



Quello sicuramente, però, a parer mio è una frase che denota parecchia boria, poichè dire che 'nulla può più sorprenderti' in campo rock quando, per ragioni di età, certe cose non le hai viste nè potute vedere mi sembra ridicolo...cioè, avessi visto Jimi Hendrix a Woodstock, o i Beatles nel '69 potrei pure capire...


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Novembre 2018)

*cioè*

...il presupposto è che nulla potesse più sorprenderlo (dall'alto evidentemente di un'esperienza e di una conoscenza della materia che egli si attribuisce)


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...il presupposto è che nulla potesse più sorprenderlo (dall'alto evidentemente di un'esperienza e di una conoscenza della materia che egli si attribuisce)


Allora non lo definirei neppure più  "appassionato"


----------



## Vera (9 Novembre 2018)

Posso sapere qual è il musicista in questione? Vorrei avere un quadro più chiaro...


----------



## Vera (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me veramente quella frase esprime una posizione di partenza che ritiene non solo che in quel campo specifico sia già stato tutto espresso, ma anche di essere talmente competente da ritenere tutto già personalmente conosciuto.


Si, si ritiene una persona competente ma qualcosa l'ha stupito. Bellissimo, a mio parere.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Posso sapere qual è il musicista in questione? Vorrei avere un quadro più chiaro...


No perchè direi troppo di me.
Parliamo di artisti di ultra nicchia.


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me veramente quella frase esprime una posizione di partenza che ritiene non solo che in quel campo specifico sia già stato tutto espresso, ma anche di essere talmente competente da ritenere tutto già personalmente conosciuto.


Perfetto.
Quindi un'uscita del genere come la definiresti, posto che chi l'ha pronunciata è sì competente ma non al punto di potersi esprimere con tale baldanza ?


----------



## Vera (12 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No perchè direi troppo di me.
> Parliamo di artisti di ultra nicchia.


Non volevo invadere il tuo privato. Ero curiosa di sapere e se di nicchia ancora di piu. Comunque grazie lo stesso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Quindi un'uscita del genere come la definiresti, posto che chi l'ha pronunciata è sì competente ma non al punto di potersi esprimere con tale baldanza ?


Per me è presuntuoso.
Però gli atteggiamenti presuntuosi sono diffusissimi.


----------



## Bruja (23 Novembre 2018)

Nicchia o non nicchia farei un esempio...

Allora, Tullio Serafin, alla fine degli anni '40 , noto per essere  fra i più capaci  ed esperti di vocalità oltre che grande direttore d'orchestra, quando ascoltò per la prima volta la Callas ne fu assolutamente rapito e disse " questa è l’artista che da tempo il mondo andava cercando, con una “musicalità straordinaria, quasi spaventosa”  capace di “ricreare il personaggio con la sua voce e i suoi accenti” totalmente fuori dagli schemi e dallo scontato.

Ecco l'arte è arte in tutte le sue pieghe, e credo che in questo caso non solo gli esperti ma anche i semplici appassionati fossero  attratti da un tale genio vocale... e penso valga per qualunque artista che sorprende e sfugge al noto ed al prevedibile.


----------

